# Verfahrwagen überfährt Position



## reini (21 September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade an einer Fehlersuche und komme nicht mehr weiter.

Ein Verfahrwagen (VW) überfährt manchmal die Sollposition um ca. 1 Meter, bremst leicht ab und fährt dann zurück auf die Sollposition.

Anhand einer SEW Aufzeichnung ist im Fehlerfall ein seltsames Drehzahl Verhalten (gelbes Rechteck) bei der max. Drehzahl sichtbar. 
Der VW fuhr von der Grundposition (Behälteraufnahme) zur Position 1 (Abgabe), sollte dann wieder zur Grundposition fahren, fuhr dran vorbei, bremste leicht ab und 
fuhr dann zurück auf die Grundposition.

Der Fehler tritt an unterschiedlichen Position auf. 
Mit einer tieferen max. Drehzahl ist der Fehler auch aufgetreten.

Verglichen mit der ersten Drehzahlrampe bleibt die max. Drehzahl bei der zweiten Rampe für ca. 400ms stabil.
Eigentlich sollte der VF da bereits bremsen.

Folgende Komponente haben wir bereits ohne Erfolg gewechselt.

-       Sick DME4000-211 (Absolutwertgeber an DIP11 angeschlossen)
-       DIP11B Karte


Hatte jemand von euch bereits einen ähnlichen Fall?


Der VW ist aktuell ausser Betrieb.


Bin froh um jeden Tipp.



Gruss Reini






-


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 September 2019)

Wie wird denn die Position berechnet ? Wie betreibt ihr den Servo ? (Tabellenposi, Busposi ? )


----------



## reini (21 September 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie wird denn die Position berechnet ? Wie betreibt ihr den Servo ? (Tabellenposi, Busposi ? )



Die Positionen sind mit dem Absolutwert (Wert vom Sick Distanzlaser) in einem DB hinterlegt. 
Das übergeordnete Leitsystem übergibt der SPS die Info bei welcher Position der Behälter abgegeben soll.
Die SPS gibt dem Movidrive dann die Distanz bzw. den Absolutwert über Profibus vor.
 Der Positioniervorgang wird durch den Movidrive selbständig durchgeführt.
Den Profibus habe ich bereits kontrolliert, ist ok.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Knaller (22 September 2019)

Moin

Für mich ist das überfahren der Zielposition und dann zurückfahren ein typisches Begrenzungsproblem .

Fährt der Antrieb vielleicht an einer Begrenzung?
Ob Software oder Geräte Grenze egal.

Die Stromistwertkurve sollte ohne einen Filter geschrieben werden.
Kann die generatorische Energie weg ?

Bleeder oder Netzrückspeisung funktionsfähig?

Der Absolutgeber ist an die Steuerung gekoppelt?
Könnten da Übertragungsprobleme auf treten ? 
Wir koppeln die Geber immer direkt an den Antriebsverstärker und holen die Werte von da in die Steuerung.


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Knaller schrieb:


> Für mich ist das überfahren der Zielposition und dann zurückfahren ein typisches Begrenzungsproblem .
> Fährtder Antrieb vielleicht an einer Begrenzung?




Ja, im FC & Movidrive sind Begrenzungen definiert, im FC die Beschleunigung/Verzögerungsrampe und im SEW Movimot die Zeit und Drehzahl.




Knaller schrieb:


> Kann die generatorische Energie weg ?



Glaube schon, am Movidrive ist ein externer Bremswiderstand angeschlossen.
Es würde doch ein Fehler ausgegeben falls die generatorische Energie zu hoch wäre, oder?




Knaller schrieb:


> Bleeder oder Netzrückspeisung funktionsfähig?



Es ist keine Netzrückspeisung vorhanden.




Knaller schrieb:


> Der Absolutgeberist an die Steuerung gekoppelt?



Ja, der Absolutgeber (Sick LS) ist am Movidrive über die SSI Schnittstellen angeschlossen.




Knaller schrieb:


> Könnten da Übertragungsprobleme auf treten ?



Ja, ev. wird auf dem Kabel eine Störung eingekoppelt. 




Knaller schrieb:


> Wir koppeln die Geber immer direkt an den Antriebsverstärker und holen die Werte von da in die Steuerung.



Der Motor hat einen Inkrementalgeber (Drehzahlrückführung) dran welcher auch am Movidrive angeschlossen ist.


Sind da ev. 2 Fehler vorhanden? 
1. Wenn ich die beiden Kurven vergleichen wird im Fehlerfall die max. Drehzahl für eine kurze Zeit gehalten.
Der Abbremsvorgang erfolgt erst später.

2. Beim Abbremsen erreicht der VW die Zielposition aufgrund der festgestellten Begrenzungen die Zielposition nicht.

Folgendes könnte ich morgen testen:

- Absolutwertgeber Kabel fliegend neu verlegen
- Inkrementallgeber Kabel fliegend neu verlegen
- Begrenzungen ev. vergrössern
- Movidrive ersetzen

Was kann definitiv ausgeschlossen werden?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2019)

Also wenn die Geber keine plausiblen Werte liefen dann generiert der Umrichter eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe dieses Art von Antrieb schon zig mal eingesetzt. Wenn der Antrieb erstmal lief und alle Parameter richtig eingestellt waren und dann eine Ziel überfahren worden ist lag es zu 100% an meiner Software (falschen Wert übermittelt)


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also wenn die Geber keine plausiblen Werte liefen dann generiert der Umrichter eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Art von Antrieb schon zig mal eingesetzt. Wenn der Antrieb erstmal lief und alle Parameter richtig eingestellt waren und dann eine Ziel überfahren worden ist lag es zu 100% an meiner Software (falschen Wert übermittelt)



An der Software wurde nichts geändert. Der VW ist seit ca. 15 Jahren in Betrieb.
Könnte ein Softwarefehler die Ursache für das Drehzahl Verhalten im Fehlerfall (gelbes Rechteck in der Aufzeichnung) sein?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

Vielleicht kam mal nach 15 Jahren ein Update aus Amerika (die Amerikaner sollen ja angeblich nicht so genau zwischen metrisch und "inch-isch" unterscheiden)? 

Sind die Aktualisierungen über die SSI-Schnittstelle zu langsam bzw. zu selten? Ist im AbsolutwertGeber evtl Glättung bzw. MittelwertBildung aktiv(-iert worden)?

PS:
Wurde denn mechanisch etwas verändert? Masse des VW erhöht oder höhere Zuladung? Geschwindigkeit des VW erhöht?


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sind die Aktualisierungen über die SSI-Schnittstelle zu langsam bzw. zu selten? Ist im AbsolutwertGeber evtl Glättung bzw. MittelwertBildung aktiv(-iert worden)?



Habe gerade gelesen das sich beim Laser Distanzmessgerät eine Totzeit von bis zu 50mS ergibt.
Vielleicht ist diese Totzeit in Kombination mit dem alten Kabel/Stecker die Ursache.


Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist diese Totzeit in Kombination mit dem alten Kabel/Stecker die Ursache.


Die Totzeit kommt aber eigentlich dadurch, dass mehrere aufeinander folgende Messungen gemittelt werden und haben mit den Kabeln nichts zu tun.
Du hast geschrieben, dass die VW seit 15 Jahren (problemlos?) gefahren sind und was nicht geändert wurde.
Wurde nicht evtl. doch etwas ge-/verändert? MessSystemTyp? Wie schon genannt z.B. die Masse der VW oder deren Zuladung?


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass die VW seit 15 Jahren (problemlos?) gefahren sind und was nicht geändert wurde.
> Wurde nicht evtl. doch etwas ge-/verändert? MessSystemTyp? Wie schon genannt z.B. die Masse der VW oder deren Zuladung?



Vor ca. 2 Jahren wurden die Sick Profibus Datenlichtschranken durch Leuze ersetzt.
Sonst hat sich nichts geändert. 

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> ... Datenlichtschranken ...


Werden denn die SollPositionen für den VW bzw. FahrBefehle darüber an den VW übermittelt?
Vielleicht CPU mal getauscht gegen langsameres oder schnelleres Exemplar?
Vielleicht ZyklusZeit verändert, weil CPU noch zusätzliche Aufgaben erledigen muss?


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Werden denn die SollPositionen für den VW bzw. FahrBefehle darüber an den VW übermittelt?



Die SPS gibt dem Movidrive die Distanz bzw. den Absolutwert über Profibus vor. Der VW wird über einen Zahnriemen angetrieben.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Vielleicht CPU mal getauscht gegen langsameres oder schnelleres Exemplar?



Nein, ist immer noch die gleiche CPU319-2DP drin. Es hängen 2 VW Steuerungen an dieser CPU und nur 1 VW hat das beschriebene Fehlerbild.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Vielleicht ZyklusZeit verändert, weil CPU noch zusätzliche Aufgaben erledigen muss?



Die Zyluszeit habe ich noch nicht angeschaut. 

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Es hängen 2 VW Steuerungen an dieser CPU und nur 1 VW hat das beschriebene Fehlerbild.


2 VW Steuerungen und nur 1 hat das FehlerBild. Zur Not: dann gibt's wohl diverse Komponenten, die man nacheinander tauschen könnte, bis das FehlerBild zum anderen VW wechselt.

Zurück zum FehlerBild. Der VW überläuft die ZielPosition warum. Könnte es sein, dass er eine ZielPosition erhält, die Fahrt beginnt und die Position für das "Abbremsen" berechnet, aber danach eine andere ZielPosition glaubt, anstreben zu müssen? Wird denn die ZielPosition nach dem UmwegSchlenker dennoch korrekt angefahren?
Wird die ZielPosition immer in der einen Richtung falsch bzw. nicht und in der anderen Richtung richtig angefahren?
Gibt es irgendwelche Richtungs-abhängigen Unterschiede in den Eigenschaften?


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> 2 VW Steuerungen und nur 1 hat das FehlerBild. Zur Not: dann gibt's wohl diverse Komponenten, die man nacheinander tauschen könnte, bis das FehlerBild zum anderen VW wechselt.


Einer von beiden VW muss zwingend laufen. Darum ist ein Komponententausch unter den beiden VW's keine Option.
Ja, zur Not werde ich weitere Komponete ersetzen müssen bis das Fehlerbild nicht mehr auftritt. 




Heinileini schrieb:


> Könnte  es sein, dass er eine ZielPosition erhält, die Fahrt beginnt und die  Position für das "Abbremsen" berechnet, aber danach eine andere  ZielPosition glaubt, anstreben zu müssen?


Das wäre schon möglich. Wieso sind die Soll-Ist Drehzahlkurven bei der Hinfahrt und Rückfahrt nicht identisch? Es ist die gleiche Distanz...
Warum wird nach Erreichen der max. Drehzahl nicht der Bremsvorgang eingeleitet wie bei der Hinfahrt?
Bekommt der Movidrive eine andere Zielposition oder stimmt etwas mit dem Absolutwert nicht? 




Heinileini schrieb:


> Wird denn die ZielPosition  nach dem UmwegSchlenker dennoch korrekt angefahren?


Ja



Heinileini schrieb:


> Wird die ZielPosition immer in der einen Richtung falsch bzw. nicht und in der anderen Richtung richtig angefahren?


Ich habe das Fehlerbild immer in der einen Richtung beobachtet. Vielleicht war das nur Zufall.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Richtungs-abhängigen Unterschiede in den Eigenschaften?


Links von der Behälteraufnahme (Grundposition) hat es deutlich weniger Abgabestellen als rechts.
Der Fehler passiert bei der Fahrt von rechts zur Grundposition oder von der Grundposition nach links. 
Also immer etwa innerhalb von 2-3 Meter. Müsste ein Kamera installieren ob zu sehen ob der Fehler auch auf der rechten Seite auftritt. 

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Soll-Ist Drehzahlkurven bei der Hinfahrt und Rückfahrt nicht identisch?


Genau darüber bin ich eben beim Sinnieren über dem Diagramm auch gestolpert.
Die ZielPosition wird anscheinend zunächst noch recht zügig überfahren und dann wird sie rückwärts deutlich langsamer angefahren - sehe ich das richtig?
Das erinnert mich an ein ReferenzPunktFahren bei einem inkrementellen MessSystem, wobei zunächst die ZielPosition (Signal eines Nockens) flott angefahren wird, um Zeit zu sparen, und dann die Position aus der umgekehrten Richtung langsam angefahren, um diese Position möglichst genau zu erfassen. Ist es denkbar, dass sich der Antrieb irgendwie in der BetriebsArt "vergaloppiert" hat?


----------



## reini (22 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die ZielPosition wird anscheinend zunächst noch recht zügig überfahren und dann wird sie rückwärts deutlich langsamer angefahren - sehe ich das richtig?


Ja, die max. Drehzahl war 3700/min. Die Zielposition wurde mit ca. 1500/min überfahren, rückwärts war der VW deutlich langsamer.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist es denkbar, dass sich  der Antrieb irgendwie in der BetriebsArt "vergaloppiert" hat?


Keine Ahnung.
Interessant wäre zu wissen was in den 350mS bei 3700/min passiert. Irgendwie fehlt die Zeit dann beim Abbremsen (ev. durch die Begrenzungen)

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.


Ich auch - jede Menge "keine Ahnung"! 
Sorry, mir fällt im Moment nix mehr ein ... :sad: 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## reini (23 September 2019)

Guten Morgen

Folgende Begrenzungen sind in der SPS definiert.

 - max. Bremsweg

- Sollwert Geschwindigkeit

- Beschleunigung/Bremsrampe

Werde heute das Absolutwertgeber Kabel ersetzen.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Werde heute das Absolutwertgeber Kabel ersetzen.


Das Kabel wird mit dem VW bewegt (Kabelschlepp)?
Es könnte natürlich sein, dass deshalb das Problem immer an derselben Position auftritt. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich finde ich, wenn sich danach die Situation wieder "bekrabbelt".
Ist denn irgendwo ablesbar, ob die SSI-Übertragung zeitweise unterbrochen/abgebrochen wird?


----------



## reini (23 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das Kabel wird mit dem VW bewegt (Kabelschlepp)? ".


Nein, das Kabel ist fix verlegt. 



Heinileini schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich sein, dass deshalb das Problem immer an derselben Position auftritt. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich finde ich, wenn sich danach die Situation wieder "bekrabbelt".



Konnte heute noch eine Aufzeichnung im Fehlerfall machen. (Kabel ist noch nicht ersetzt)
Dieses Mal ist es eine andere Position. Die Soll & Ist Drehzahl bleibt während dem Bremsvorgang auf einmal konstant.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist denn irgendwo ablesbar, ob die SSI-Übertragung zeitweise unterbrochen/abgebrochen wird?


Mit H509 wird der Absolutwert zwar angegeben, aber wie dieser Wert generiert wird weiss ich nicht.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2019)

Da war ich wohl zu optimistisch. Die 24 Bit des PositionsWertes (und ggfs 1 FehlerBit) werden nacheinander durch die Karte vom Geber abgefragt, indem ein entsprechendes TaktSignal gesendet wird.
Die Karte kann nur bedingt feststellen, ob der Geber auf das TaktSignal reagiert hat oder nicht. Darum gibt es eine PlausibilitätsPrüfung, ob der Betrag der Differenz zwischen dem aktuell empfangenen Wert und dem zuvor empfangenen nicht zu gross ist. 
Wie die Begriffe Soll- und Ist-Drehzahl schon aussagen, gucken wir in einen Regelkreis hinein und können zwar sehen, ob alles ordnungsgemäss läuft oder nicht. Aber, wenn eine Störung vorliegt, sehen wir leider nicht, was Ursache und was "nur" Wirkung ist.

Warum die SollDrehzahl zeitweise eingefroren wird, obwohl eigentlich weiterhin "Entschleunigung" angesagt ist ... kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Die Parameter Bremsweg u.s.w. sind doch dem Antrieb schon bekannt, bevor das Abbremsen eingeleitet wird. Wenn der Antrieb merkt, dass er nicht scharf genug bremst, müsste er die SollDrehzahl schneller reduzieren - da ist doch kein ABS aktiv!?!?


----------



## reini (23 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Warum die SollDrehzahl zeitweise eingefroren wird, obwohl eigentlich weiterhin "Entschleunigung" angesagt ist ... kann ich mir nicht erklären.
> Die Parameter Bremsweg u.s.w. sind doch dem Antrieb schon bekannt, bevor das Abbremsen eingeleitet wird. Wenn der Antrieb merkt, dass er nicht scharf genug bremst, müsste er die SollDrehzahl schneller reduzieren - da ist doch kein ABS aktiv!?!?



Ja, der Regler müsste eigentlich reagieren. 
 Vielleicht funktioniert das wegen den Begrenzungen bzw. von der SPS vorgegebenen Bremsrampe nicht.


----------



## reini (23 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Werde heute das Absolutwertgeber Kabel ersetzen.



Haben soeben ein neues Kabel verlegt und angeschlossen.
Es tritt leider immer noch das gleiche Fehlerbild auf.
Mache jetzt noch ein paar Aufzeichnungen.


----------



## reini (23 September 2019)

Auf Empfehlung von SEW Schweiz habe ich folgende Trigger ausgewählt.

Ist-Drehzahl
Soll-Drehzahl
PA3 (Soll Position)
Binärausgänge
IPOS H509 (Absolutwert)
IPOS H495 (Schleppfehler)

Parameter P637 (Binärausgang DO17) auf "IPOS IN Position" gesetzt

Einige von euch haben das bereits vermutet. 
Während dem Bremsvorgang wird kurz "In Position" gemeldet.

Jetzt kennen wir den Grund für das Drehzahlverhalten aber noch nicht die Ursache.

Vom Absolutwertgeber haben wir jetzt alles ersetzt (Sick DME4000, DIP11B, Kabel)

Ist es der FU, Inkrementalgeber am Motor oder doch ein Softwarefehler?

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (24 September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Das "IN POSITION" wird generiert wenn der Betrag der Differenz der Ist-Position un der Ziel-Position kleiner ist als der P922 (Positionsfenster)

Die Werte/Inkremente beziehen sich auf den Motorgeber.

Haben jetzt das Resolverkabel vom Motorgeber ersetzt, seither ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (24 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Haben jetzt das Resolverkabel vom Motorgeber ersetzt, seither ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten



Der Fehler ist wieder einmal aufgetreten.
Morgen wird der Movidrive ersetzt.


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Morgen wird der Movidrive ersetzt.



Haben den Movidrive ersetzt. Das Fehlerbild ist immer noch das gleiche. 

Folgendes wurde bisher erfolglos ersetzt:

Movidrive 
Sick DME4000
DIP11B Karte
DER11B Karte
Kabel von Sick DME4000
Resolverkabel vom Motorgeber

@SEW Deutschland; welche Aufzeichnungen kann ich noch machen um den Fehler einzugrenzen bzw. um den Motor auszuschliessen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

> Sick DME4000


Habt ihr den Reflektor auch mal getauscht ( oder zumindest gereinigt ) bzw was nutzt ihr da?
https://www.sick.com/de/de/pl560dg/p/p243681


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Reflektor auch mal getauscht ( oder zumindest gereinigt ) bzw was nutzt ihr da?



Nein, wurde noch nicht ersetzt. Wir haben folgenden selbstklebenden Sick Reflektor im Einsatz.

https://www.sick.com/ch/de/ref-dg-k/p/p243727

Werde den Reflektor jetzt reinigen.

Gemäss SEW Doku wird das "IPOS IN POSITION" (welches beim Bremsvorgang nicht auftauchen sollte) mit den Inkrementen vom Motorgeber generiert.
Darum denke ich kann ich das mit dem Reflektor ausschliessen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

> Gemäss SEW Doku wird das "IPOS IN POSITION" (welches beim Bremsvorgang  nicht auftauchen sollte) mit den Inkrementen vom Motorgeber generiert.
> Darum denke ich kann ich das mit dem Reflektor ausschliessen.



Ok, da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Wir haben in vielen Brauereien / Molkereien Verfahrwagen und nutzen den Laserdistanzmesser
zur Positionierung ( Warum: Die Wagen von uns haben gummierte Rollen und somit einen unterschiedlichen Durchmesser bei beladenen- unbeladenen Zustand )
Der Verfahrweg rein über den Motorgeber wäre also falsch.
Daher nutzen wir den Laserdistanzmesser zur Positionierung und auch zum Wegfall einer Referenzfahrt.

EDIT: Und wegen dem minimalen Schlupf bei Feuchtigkeit ( Reinigung.... )


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Wir haben in vielen Brauereien / Molkereien Verfahrwagen und nutzen den Laserdistanzmesser
> zur Positionierung ( Warum: Die Wagen von uns haben gummierte Rollen und somit einen unterschiedlichen Durchmesser bei beladenen- unbeladenen Zustand )
> Daher nutzen wir den Laserdistanzmesser zur Positionierung und auch zum Wegfall einer Referenzfahrt.



Danke, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher.
Ausser dem Motor haben wir jetzt alles ersetzt.
Das müsste schon ein Zufall sein, wenn zwei Laserdistanzmesser den gleichen Fehler hätten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

> Das müsste schon ein Zufall sein, wenn zwei Laserdistanzmesser den gleichen Fehler hätten.



Wenn beide mit einem "blinden" oder verschmutzten Reflektor betrieben wurden wäre der Zufall gar nicht so groß

Viel Erfolg


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn beide mit einem "blinden" oder verschmutzten Reflektor betrieben wurden wäre der Zufall gar nicht so gross



Stimmt. Den Reflektor habe ich jetzt gereinigt.
Hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Ok, 

ein Versuch war es Wert :-(


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Werde den Reflektor jetzt reinigen.


Kann nicht schaden.
Vielleicht liegt das Problem zwischen dem Laser und dem Reflektor? Ist die Luft vielleicht zu "turbolent"? Bläst da irgendetwas heisse (oder kalte) Luft durch den LASER-Strahl? Oder Luft mit "anderer ZusammenSetzung", z.B. mit anderer Luftfeuchtigkeit oder "Kühlmittel-geschwängerte" Luft?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Wie sind denn die Umweltbedingungen ( TK-Haus? )


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann nicht schaden.
> Vielleicht liegt das Problem zwischen dem Laser und dem Reflektor? Ist die Luft vielleicht zu "turbolent"? Bläst da irgendetwas heisse (oder kalte) Luft durch den LASER-Strahl? Oder Luft mit "anderer ZusammenSetzung", z.B. mit anderer Luftfeuchtigkeit oder "Kühlmittel-geschwängerte" Luft?



Wir haben mehrere solcher VW im Einsatz. Es sind überall die gleichen Bedingungen.
Es bläst keine kalte oder warme Luft.


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Umweltbedingungen ( TK-Haus? )



In der Umgebung hat es viele Förderbänder usw.

Der Abstand von der Sick-LS zum Motor stört mich schon länger.

Wenn der Motor sich bewegt, bewegt sich auch ein wenig das Kabel/Stecker von der Sick-LS.
Diese Situation ist bei allen VW's gleich und die anderen funktionieren.

Mal schauen ob ich einen abgewinkelten Stecker da habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Nur mal am Rande,

wir hatten zwar nicht gas gleiche aber schon mal ähnliche Probleme.
Ist die DME eigentlich geerdet? Also nicht über den Schirm sondern mit 
einer eigenen Ader?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande,
> 
> wir hatten zwar nicht gas gleiche aber schon mal ähnliche Probleme.
> Ist die DME eigentlich geerdet? Also nicht über den Schirm sondern mit
> einer eigenen Ader?



Das warst ja du selber, damals  mit der Datenlichtschranke auf dem Wagen.
Evtl. hast du ja erneut ein EMV Problem und solltest mal einen PA-Draht anschließen
https://www.sps-forum.de/feldbusse/...atenlichtschranke.html?highlight=verfahrwagen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Der Abstand von der Sick-LS zum Motor stört mich schon länger.
> 
> Wenn der Motor sich bewegt, bewegt sich auch ein wenig das Kabel/Stecker von der Sick-LS.
> Diese Situation ist bei allen VW's gleich und die anderen funktionieren.



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Motor sitzt also nicht auf dem VW sondern ist fest montiert neben der LS
und der Wagen wird über Zahnriemen / Kette o.ä. angetrieben?


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2019)

Wie sehen denn die SSI-Signale aus im Vergleich zwischen Problem-VW und OK-VW? Mit einem Oszi müsste man zumindest erkennen können, ob die PositionsWerte etwa gleich häufig aus den LASERn abgeholt werden.


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Motor sitzt also nicht auf dem VW sondern ist fest montiert neben der LS
> und der Wagen wird über Zahnriemen / Kette o.ä. angetrieben?


Fest montiert? Er bewegt sich doch und das Kabel gleich mit ...


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das warst ja du selber, damals  mit der Datenlichtschranke auf dem Wagen.
> Evtl. hast du ja erneut ein EMV Problem und solltest mal einen PA-Draht anschließen
> https://www.sps-forum.de/feldbusse/...atenlichtschranke.html?highlight=verfahrwagen



Ja, das war meine Baustelle.
Jetzt ist es aber ein anderer VW

Den Motor habe ich schon mit dem Kabelkanal verbunden.

Ev. verbinde ich jetzt noch die Sick-LS mit dem Kabelkanal, falls ich einen Anschluss finde.


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Motor sitzt also nicht auf dem VW sondern ist fest montiert neben der LS
> und der Wagen wird über Zahnriemen / Kette o.ä. angetrieben?



Ja, der Motor ist hinter der Sick-LS installiert. Der VW wird über einen Zahnriemen bewegt.


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

Die SSI Signale könnte ich mal vergleichen.

Ersetze jetzt nochmals die Sick-LS und nehme das Original Kabel (hat einen kürzeren Stecker)


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Fest montiert? Er bewegt sich doch und das Kabel gleich mit ...


Ja, der Motor hat eine Drehmomentstütze, ist an einer Stelle befestigt und bewegt sich leicht beim Beschleunigen und Bremsen.


----------



## reini (25 September 2019)

Gemäss SEW hat das "IPOS IN POSITION" keinen Einfluss auf das Fehlerbild und wird nicht weiter analyisiert.

Neueste Erkenntnisse:
Der Movidrive erhält im Fehlerfall während dem Bremsvorgang einen anderen Drehzahlsollwert. 

Jetzt werden die vorgebenen Antriebswerte im SPS Programm kontrolliert.
Vielleicht können wir mit Aufzeichnungen herausfinden ob etwas beim Motorgeber nicht passt.

Ausser dem Reflektor wurde ja bereits alles ersetzt.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Captain Future (25 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ausser dem Reflektor wurde ja bereits alles ersetzt.
> 
> Gruss Reini



Ist ja wie in der Autowerkstatt


----------



## reini (26 September 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ist ja wie in der Autowerkstatt



Ja leider :-?


----------



## reini (26 September 2019)

Heute konnten wir mit den folgenden IPOS Variablen das Fehlerbild eingrenzen, bzw. den Motorgeber als Ursache ausschliessen.


H0220 PA4 Sollgeschwindigkeit
H0511 Motorgeber
H0509 Absolutwert (Sick LS)

Im Fehlerfall geht die Sollgeschwindigkeit kurz auf 0 und der VW überfährt dann das Ziel.

Jetzt kontrollieren wir die (v=0) Bedingungen im SPS Programm.

Es deutet jetzt alles auf eine flackernde LS hin.

Gruss Reini


----------



## infomike (26 September 2019)

Hallo Reini,

also ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings in einem anderen Anwendungsfall.

Bei mir war die Lichtschranke im Inkrementalgeber defekt. Grund war eine gebrochene Inkrementalscheibe daher hat sich die Steuerung "verzählt". 

Gruß Mike


----------



## reini (26 September 2019)

infomike schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Lichtschranke im Inkrementalgeber defekt. Grund war eine gebrochene Inkrementalscheibe daher hat sich die Steuerung "verzählt".



Hallo Mike

Ok, danke.
Das mit dem Inkrementalgeber konnten wir heute definitiv als Ursache ausschliessen.

Wahrscheinlich ist eine von den beiden Spaltkontroll Lichtschranken schlecht ausgerichtet.
Die Teile haben eine extreme Streuung. Zum Glück gibt es die Laserausrichthilfen.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2019)

> Wahrscheinlich ist eine von den beiden Spaltkontroll Lichtschranken schlecht ausgerichtet.
> Die Teile haben eine extreme Streuung. Zum Glück gibt es die Laserausrichthilfen.



Hm, eine schlecht eingestellte Scherkantenlichtschranke sollte aber nie dazu führen, das der VW über das Ziel so
extrem drüber hinausschießt.


----------



## reini (26 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hm, eine schlecht eingestellte Scherkantenlichtschranke sollte aber nie dazu führen, das der VW über das Ziel so
> extrem drüber hinausschießt.



Ja, bin der gleichen Meinung.  

Wenn die Scherkanten LS anspricht, gibt es einen Schnellstopp und eine Fehlermeldung wird angezeigt.
In unserem Fehlerfall gibt es keine Fehlermeldung, aber ein kurzen Geschwindigkeits Einbruch.

Die Signale sollten entprellt sein, ausser die LS auf dem VW.

Vielleicht ist eine LS auf dem VW.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2019)

Also bei uns ist das so, das sobald eine Scherkanten-LS unterbrochen wird, stoppt der VW mit einer Rampe.
Wird die Scherkante wieder frei, beschleunigt der VW wieder auf die Nenndrehzahl bzw. wenn er schon Nahe
der Sollposition ist beschleunigt er dementstprechend weniger.

Dies alles wird allerdings nicht in der SPS errechnet sondern läuft alles über den Movidrive


----------



## MFreiberger (27 September 2019)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wird die Scherkante wieder frei, beschleunigt der VW wieder auf die Nenndrehzahl bzw. wenn er schon Nahe
> der Sollposition ist beschleunigt er dementstprechend weniger.



Wodurch wird die Scherkante denn auf mysteriöse Weise wieder frei?
Wodurch wird sie überhaupt unterbrochen?

Bei uns ist eine der häufigsten Ursachen Wickelfolie. Die ist auch nicht auf einmal wieder weg, sondern da muss ein Bediener eingreifen. Daher schalten wir bei Auslösen der Scherkanten-LS (Kannte ich vorher nur als Spaltkontrolle) den QVW auf jeden Fall ab.
Habt ihr eine spezielle Anwendung? Wodurch wird bei Euch die Scherkanten-LS ausgelöst?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2019)

> Wodurch wird die Scherkante denn auf mysteriöse Weise wieder frei?
> Wodurch wird sie überhaupt unterbrochen?



Guten Morgen,
also bei uns ist es so, bei 95% der Kunden bleibt der Wagen bei einer belegten Störkante stehen und dies muss quittiert werden.
Meistens sind es Wickelfolien, wenn manuell gewickelte Paletten kommen werden oft die Folienenden um einen Holzklotz der Palette gewickelt => schlecht.
Seltener Produkte, die runterfallen. Hin und wieder mal eine Palette, die von einem Bediener manuell in den Wagenbereich geschoben wird, aus welchem Grund
auch immer.

Meistens sind es bei uns Folien oder Bretterstücke von schlechten Paletten.

Bei wenigen Kunden wo alles sehr zeitkritisch ist, fährt der Wagen weiter, wenn die Scherkante frei wird ( dort sind dann zumeist Folien das Problem )


----------



## reini (27 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist eine LS auf dem VW.



Die Lichtschranke auf dem VW (Spaltkontrolle Ausfördern) war zu wenig genau auf den Reflektor ausgerichtet.
Es leuchtete nur die rote LED, die grüne LED fehlte.
Nach der Ausrichtung ist das Fehlerbild nicht mehr aufgetreten. 
Ich bin nicht 100% sicher ob wir jetzt Ruhe haben. 
Da es keine Fehlermeldung gibt muss jemand vor Ort den VW beobachten oder filmen. Die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Nach der Ausrichtung ist das Fehlerbild nicht mehr aufgetreten.
> Ich bin nicht 100% sicher ob wir jetzt Ruhe haben.


Und wo ist nun der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Überlaufen der SollPosition und der LichtSpalterei?
Versucht die LS das Anpositionieren vorzeitig abzubrechen und löst dadurch das "Gegenteil", nämlich die EhrenRunde aus?

Häwenaissuikend! Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## reini (27 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und wo ist nun der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Überlaufen der SollPosition und der LichtSpalterei?
> Versucht die LS das Anpositionieren vorzeitig abzubrechen und löst dadurch das "Gegenteil", nämlich die EhrenRunde aus?
> Häwenaissuikend! Gruss, Heinileini



Die Spalt-LS auf dem VW löste wahrscheinlich einen kurzen Schnellstopp bzw. Drehzahl 0 aus.
Dadurch wurde die Rampe verlängert und die Sollposition überfahren, oder ähnlich


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Die Spalt-LS auf dem VW löste wahrscheinlich einen kurzen Schnellstopp bzw. Drehzahl 0 aus.
> Dadurch wurde die Rampe verlängert und die Sollposition überfahren, oder ähnlich


Wenn also die Meldung der LS gespeichert würde, hätte der Antrieb angehalten in der Nähe der SollPosition.
Und man hätte einen Zustand, dessen Ursache man nachvollziehen könnte. Ergo SW-Fehler.


----------



## reini (27 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn also die Meldung der LS gespeichert würde, hätte der Antrieb angehalten in der Nähe der SollPosition.
> Und man hätte einen Zustand, dessen Ursache man nachvollziehen könnte. Ergo SW-Fehler.



Ja, oder wenn das LS Signal länger anstehend gewesen wäre hätte der VW sofort angehalten, unabhängig von der Sollposition.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Ja, oder wenn das LS Signal länger anstehend gewesen wäre hätte der VW sofort angehalten, unabhängig von der Sollposition.


Na ja, sofort und unabhängig von der SollPosition? Anscheinend bzw. vermutlich reagiert das System besonders empfindlich - um nicht zu sagen falsch - wenn das zu kurze LS-Signal ausgerechnet in der Phase auftritt, in der das Reduzieren der Geschwindigkeit zum Anfahren der SollPosition begonnen hat. Das Anpositionieren soll ja möglichst zeitsparend - also "grenzwertig" - geschehen und da fehlt dann einfach die Zeit (und der Platz), die Störung noch auszubügeln. Ein Bisschen SchnellStopp und danach wieder business as usual zu versuchen, ist in diesem Fall besonders störend, weil die SollPosition erheblich überfahren und die Ursache nicht einmal andeutungsweise sichtbar wird.
Ist es gewollt/tolerierbar, wenn das Anfahren der SollPosition nach Aufhebung der NotBremsung einfach fortgesetzt wird? Ich gehe davon aus, dass so kurze LS-Signale nicht eingeplant waren und jetzt Löcher in der Planung zum Vorschein bringen.


----------



## reini (27 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Na ja, sofort und unabhängig von der SollPosition?


Ja, bei einem Schnellstopp ist die Sollposition nicht relevant. 
Der VW wird mit einer Rampe gestoppt.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Anscheinend bzw. vermutlich reagiert das System besonders  empfindlich - um nicht zu sagen falsch - wenn das zu kurze LS-Signal  ausgerechnet in der Phase auftritt, in der das Reduzieren der  Geschwindigkeit zum Anfahren der SollPosition begonnen hat. Das  Anpositionieren soll ja möglichst zeitsparend - also "grenzwertig" -  geschehen und da fehlt dann einfach die Zeit (und der Platz), die  Störung noch auszubügeln.


Der Lieferant hat mir heute erklärt, dass so kurze LS Signal Unterbrüche den VW nicht stoppen sollen. Anderseits wenn der Platz nicht vorhanden ist, fährt der VW in die Notendschalter und keiner weiss sofort warum. Ich hätte lieber eine Störung so das die Ursache schneller eingegrenzt werden kann.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ein Bisschen SchnellStopp und danach wieder  business as usual zu versuchen, ist in diesem Fall besonders störend,  weil die SollPosition erheblich Überfahren und die Ursache nicht einmal  andeutungsweise sichtbar wird.


Ja, am Anfang war nicht klar ob der Fehler in der Antriebstechnik, Feldbus, SPS oder im Leitsystem zu suchen ist.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist es gewollt/tolerierbar, wenn das Anfahren der SollPosition nach  Aufhebung der NotBremsung einfach fortgesetzt wird? Ich gehe davon aus,  dass so kurze LS-Signale nicht eingeplant waren und jetzt Löcher in der  Planung zum Vorschein bringen.



Nein, aus meiner Sicht sollte der VW anhalten. Dann wird zwar irgendeine Meldung angezeigt wie "Laufzeit Antrieb" (VW hat das Ziel nicht erreicht)
 Wir können dann aber gewisse Faktoren wie das Leitsystem ausschliessen.
Solche kurze LS Signale sind nicht geplant und sollten bereits bei der Übernahme oder Abgabe vom Behälter mit einer Fehlermeldung erkennbar sein.
Der VW ist seid 15 Jahren in Betrieb. Die Garantie ist schon lange abgelaufen. 

Gruss Reini


----------

